# deer help



## jack (Nov 21, 2007)

my nephew is bringing a 10# peice of venison to my house tomorrow and i have never cooked it, much less smoked it. if any of you could give me the basics, that would be great. i have to look good in front of him, not only cause he is a younger family member, but he was my apprentice till he went off on his own path. he is a good man, and is moving to missouri next week with his wife and daughter, and this is the last time we get to be together for a while. uncle jack needs your help, please.


----------



## bombo80 (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess it all depends on exactly what cut from the deer, you are receiving.  Until then, It might hard for a recommendation on what to do.


----------



## dingle (Nov 21, 2007)

Well Jack, no experience here smoking venison but a lot cooking it. Venison has a tendency to become very dry when overcooked. I'm sure a lot of folks will be along to help soon. I like my venison like my steaks more rare than medium. Still juicy. As for roasts, bacon is always a nice addition. Even slices of garlic pushed into the meat add a lot of flavor.


----------



## jack (Nov 21, 2007)

its the hind quarter, the thigh with the bone in it.


----------



## jack (Nov 21, 2007)

hey dingle, thanks, i will put bacon on it. what temp do you like to cook it at, and what temp do you pull it off at to get the medium rare?


----------



## carl spackler (Nov 21, 2007)

A buddy of mine starts with a bacon wrap for about 2.5 hours and then foils it 2-4 @ about 260.


----------



## dingle (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree. Keep in mind your temps will rise 5-10 degrees after you pull it off. So if ya want it med-rare I would pull it @ 120-125 degrees.


----------



## fat sal (Nov 21, 2007)

There was a thread yesterday from a guy that was smoking "deer hams."  He described his cooking prep/process.

You can find it HERE.


----------



## jaynik (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with bacon.  I can't wait for a tenderloin this year.  Give it a little marinade, then wrap in bacon and smoke till it's pretty firm.  (I don't measure temps so much on beef and venison)


----------



## jack (Nov 22, 2007)

alright, im going to keep my smoker at 250 use mesquite and apple wrap in bacon, stuff with garlic and bacon peices smoke for 2-3 hours, wrap in foil and bring it to 135*. q view and comments by end of day.


----------



## dingle (Nov 23, 2007)

Jack, was off off-line yesterday. Just read something about "Qview by the end of the day". Did I miss it? Just kidding but would love to see how it turned out.


----------

